# St Joseph's, former care home, Coleshill, Feb 2011



## TranKmasT (Feb 10, 2011)

*This is an old haunt previously visited by other members back in 2009. I visited the St Mary's building on the same site back in November last year. Check it out here: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16949[/ame]

Shown here are pictures taken in building 6, St Joseph's and building 5, St Philomena's. 
History of the Father Hudson Society:http://www.fatherhudsons.org.uk/index.php/site/Sochistory/

Thanks to my partner for being my stooge in some of the photographs.*










.












.












.












.












.












.












.












.







​



.


*Thanks for looking.​*


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice photos, always love this place....
Thanks for sharing again..
Real visitor pass or printed by your good self?!? 

-RR


----------



## King Al (Feb 10, 2011)

Good selection TranKmasT, like the weird bath and the old record players


----------



## scribble (Feb 10, 2011)

I love the curved wall-cabinets.


----------



## nelly (Feb 10, 2011)

Great photos, so many personal effects


----------



## WelshPony (Feb 10, 2011)

Love so many of these pics - the sheet music in the toilet, the Roly Polys (!) and that curved wall.


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 10, 2011)

rectory-rat said:


> Nice photos, always love this place....
> Thanks for sharing again..
> Real visitor pass or printed by your good self?!?
> 
> -RR



The genuine article you suspicious so and so 

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 11, 2011)

'The Roly Polys Fit Fat & Fruity' Interesting he he!

Some great shots.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lolz101 (Feb 11, 2011)

That place looks amazing! You have some nice shots, love those green baths and the big curved window - very cool 

Some difference in the old shots and the recent ones...


----------



## KooK. (Feb 12, 2011)

Good work, jealous of t'green bath. Spent hours in Kingsway trying to find the one there! Some great shots of beautiful dereliction there too. Old photos in reports are always nice too.


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 13, 2011)

KooK. said:


> Old photos in reports are always nice too.



As you're probably well aware. Most photographs you come across on these explores are usually pretty damp or stuck together iretrievably. Luckily this was well preserved stuck in the inside of a window.


----------



## Zotez (Feb 19, 2011)

What a brilliant site! Our bathroom was the colour of that up until last year! Love the Kenwood Chef too.


----------

